# Roubaix SL2 to Tarmac SL3 review/comparison



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Just took my new bike out for a short ride. I know when I was looking at making the swap, I was having a tough time getting comparisons so hopefully this will help someone else make the switch. Let's start with each bike set-up:

2011 Roubaix SL2 Elite Apex (8r carbon) size 54
Force GXP crank/look keo 2 max pedals/GXP bb
Force FD
Apex shifters and long cage RD
Jagwire cables
PG 1070 12-26 cassette
PG 1071 chain
ritchey pro evo curve bars 42 cm
ritchey 4 axis 110 mm stem
WTB devo saddle
Mavic K10 wheels 
Hutchinson Intensive road tubeless with sealant (85 psi rear/80 psi front)
Total weight: 17.5 lbs

New bike:
2012 Tarmac SL3 expert frameset (10r carbon) size 54
full SRAM force with 11-26 cassette
Gore cables
I took the wheels, bar, stem, pedals, and seat off the Roubaix and swapped them to the Tarmac.
Total weight: 16.5 lbs

First off, if you are a weight weenie, this could easily be in the low 15's with race wheels, or under 15 lbs if you wanted to go all out. The frame w/ seat clamp came in at 966 grams. 

This is probably the best comparison between frames available since all contact points are the same (handlebars, seat, pedals, crank, and wheels). 

My only concern making the swap was the comfort level on chip seal and rough roads. If there was a difference it was very slight, but I wasn't positive that there was a difference at all. 
The power transfer is the big difference. :thumbsup:This bike want's to go and it launches like there's NOS in the seatbag. I took it up a steep hill that hit's 23% for a little bit. I've been up this hill a few dozen times and it's steep from the beginning. Today I was able to turn the pedals a lot faster than in the past from a seated position. I felt like I was accelerating as I was going up. The RPM difference was 10+ higher with the Tarmac... it just felt like the right thing to do. No scientific evidence, but I wasn't feeling that great today and both knee's were sore and swollen. 
The next difference was in decending. Turns that worried me with the Roubaix were no problem with the Tarmac. I used all the road with the Roubaix. Today on one of the scarier turns I still had half the lane left. 

I was pleased to notice a difference today. Summed up, this bike accelerates quicker, you can feel the power immediately. Going uphill seems easier (could just be the 1 lb lighter effect) and turning is a world of difference. 

I hope this might help someone.


----------

